# PKC hunt Sept. 7th



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Irwinville ga


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 10, 2009)

Well,how did it go?


----------



## LepHound (Sep 10, 2009)

My buddy from over in tifton said he had a friend who went and all that happened was alot of fussing and arguing. Something about trees that should have been plussed got deleted then they went back and changed them later on. I was confused as all get out cause I thought once you scored a tree that was it and there is no changing. He said the hunt director over there was the main one involved.


----------



## thomas gose (Sep 10, 2009)

Hall_1 said:


> Lep its sometimes better if you dont know the whole story to just not say nothing at all. The dog that won deserved to win. I was the judge on that cast and i made a honest mistake and was man enough to admit it. There was a question on the cast and some minor arguing. I was under the wraps that all 3 people on the cast had to see the coon in a 3 dog cast. 2 people saw it and one didnt. I read the blue book when i got back to the truck and saw where it did only take 2 out of 3 to see it so i reversed his tree because i had made an honest mistake. So there you have it. If any others feel free to comment go ahead. No hard feelings with anyone. Thats all part of competition hunting. Everybody is human and everybody makes mistakes. Dogs will be just dogs. So dont talk about there club if you weren't there for yourself cause it seems the story is already getting blown out of proportion from your take. Good luck to the irwinville club on your next hunt.



you should be shot! LOL  It happens, good thing for the winning dog your honest!


----------



## LepHound (Sep 10, 2009)

I heard that the dog that deserved the win got it. i never questioned that. All hunts should have non hunting judges to prevent stuff like this but I was also told that at the first hunt there was a non hunting judge and a big argument at the end of that cast too.


----------



## gilbertbeebe (Sep 10, 2009)

Nothing that grown men can't work out and correct I'm sure. Having hunted with these men before, I believe we will continue to enjoy hunting together in the future. Just have to remember that whatever we do it is for the glory of God, even coonhunting (1 Cor. 10:31)!


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 10, 2009)

Hall_1 said:


> Lep its sometimes better if you dont know the whole story to just not say nothing at all. The dog that won deserved to win. I was the judge on that cast and i made a honest mistake and was man enough to admit it. There was a question on the cast and some minor arguing. I was under the wraps that all 3 people on the cast had to see the coon in a 3 dog cast. 2 people saw it and one didnt. I read the blue book when i got back to the truck and saw where it did only take 2 out of 3 to see it so i reversed his tree because i had made an honest mistake. So there you have it. If any others feel free to comment go ahead. No hard feelings with anyone. Thats all part of competition hunting. Everybody is human and everybody makes mistakes. Dogs will be just dogs. So dont talk about there club if you weren't there for yourself cause it seems the story is already getting blown out of proportion from your take. Good luck to the irwinville club on your next hunt.


Where you one of the 2 that seen it or the one that didnt?


----------



## LepHound (Sep 10, 2009)

He was one who did see it GA Dawg. The correct scoring was made. The ? is can the scoring of a tree be overturned that much later in the cast if it isn't questioned when it happens.


You never know hall... I might have been there lurking in the bushes.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 10, 2009)

LepHound said:


> He was one who did see it GA Dawg. The correct scoring was made. The ? is can the scoring of a tree be overturned that much later in the cast if it isn't questioned when it happens.
> 
> 
> You never know hall... I might have been there lurking in the bushes.


Well If the dogs handler had of put his 15 up and questioned the call at the tree..I'm pretty sure a panel would have over ruled the call to not plus..So it seems the way it was done was alot FASTER


----------



## LepHound (Sep 10, 2009)

It's all settled now and thats what matters. If you will keep a hamburger in your pocket you can bribe ole babyteeth to vote whichever you need him next time. lol


----------



## back nine (Sep 10, 2009)

easy talkin about my fellow blueticker like that lep. I hauled him to Indiana last week and he didn't threaten to hurt me but twice if I wouldn't stop so he could eat. i heard wilcox is sittin at home doctoring a sore finger that babyteeth got ahold of when wilcox tried to get a french fry out of the box full that he had


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 10, 2009)

back nine said:


> easy talkin about my fellow blueticker like that lep. I hauled him to Indiana last week and he didn't threaten to hurt me but twice if I wouldn't stop so he could eat. i heard wilcox is sittin at home doctoring a sore finger that babyteeth got ahold of when wilcox tried to get a french fry out of the box full that he had



See being in the Mafia has benefits there backnine !!!!!!

Who else has there own personal roadside assistance if they get a flat tire.............


----------



## LepHound (Sep 10, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> See being in the Mafia has benefits there backnine !!!!!!
> 
> Who else has there own personal roadside assistance if they get a flat tire.............



Well look here.... the "mafia" is back on the computer. Haven't seen ya'll on here in a while. I was beginning to wonder if "Phear" had gotten the best of ya'll


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 10, 2009)

LepHound said:


> Well look here.... the "mafia" is back on the computer. Haven't seen ya'll on here in a while. I was beginning to wonder if "Phear" had gotten the best of ya'll



Who are you to come and join yesterday and start talkin smack right out of the box

Another coon hunter wannabe??????????????????????????????


----------



## LepHound (Sep 10, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Who are you to come and join yesterday and start talkin smack right out of the box



No need to Phear me... I'm in no mafia or click. I stand alone. Been lurking in the shadows for awhile and finally decided to get on here and set some stuff straight.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 10, 2009)

LepHound said:


> No need to Phear me... I'm in no mafia or click. I stand alone. Been lurking in the shadows for awhile and finally decided to get on here and set some stuff straight.



Oh so you ain't gotta a dog but ya gonna run your mouth to the ones that do ?????????

I fear no one 

Ain't it time to go do your school work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LepHound (Sep 10, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Oh so you ain't gotta a dog but ya gonna run your mouth to the ones that do ?????????
> 
> I fear no one
> 
> Ain't it time to go do your school work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





I've got a dog and will be starting whoopin some butt in a few weeks. I don't want you to fear me I would hate to run you down to  beat your and your little blue dog.


I want to start with the walkers and end up with the blues. The one I want some of the most is the little miss blue hanna


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 10, 2009)

LepHound said:


> I've got a dog and will be starting whoopin some butt in a few weeks. I don't want you to fear me I would hate to run you down to  beat your and your little blue dog.
> 
> 
> I want to start with the walkers and end up with the blues. The one I want some of the most is the little miss blue hanna



SON I BET YA CAN GET SOME !!!!!  If your pockets are deep enough Kinda hard to hunt with just lunch money

Hope your lil lep dog ain't got but one blue eye cause when lil Hanna blows past your lil lep she just may make the other eye blue also


----------



## LepHound (Sep 10, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> SON I BET YA CAN GET SOME !!!!!  If your pockets are deep enough Kinda hard to hunt with just lunch money
> 
> Hope your lil lep dog ain't got but one blue eye cause when lil Hanna blows past your lil lep she just may make the other eye blue also




They are plenty deep enough and will be even deeper by the end of the night. Definitely not worried about a blue dog takin any of my money. I have a little list of dogs that people have ran their mouths about on here and I hope I can hunt with all of them at some point or another.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 10, 2009)

LepHound said:


> They are plenty deep enough and will be even deeper by the end of the night. Definitely not worried about a blue dog takin any of my money. I have a little list of dogs that people have ran their mouths about on here and I hope I can hunt with all of them at some point or another.



If the Mafia is on your lil bucket list then we will be glad to see how deep your pockets are  Just hope your lil lep dog is as good as ya say


----------



## LepHound (Sep 10, 2009)

Dont worry the mafia has a spot on the list. I want to show all of these sorry dogs are bein made by SLICK HANDLING and not honest coondogs. 

What's really funny is some of them have slick handlers and still cant make the grade


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 10, 2009)

LepHound said:


> Dont worry the mafia has a spot on the list. I want to show all of these sorry dogs are bein made by SLICK HANDLING and not honest coondogs.
> 
> What's really funny is some of them have slick handlers and still cant make the grade



we agree on onething


----------



## LepHound (Sep 10, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> we agree on onething



so you agree that the mafia's dog was made on slick handling?


----------



## LepHound (Sep 10, 2009)

LepHound said:


> so you agree that the mafia's dog was made on slick handling?



I hope you don't think it was. If you do you need to take a look at ya'lls handler.Only thing slick about him is his greasy fingers when he finishes off a box of fries


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 10, 2009)

I never said the Mafia dog was made on slick handlen , I know some dogs out there were made by slick handlers


----------



## LepHound (Sep 10, 2009)

well there you are. I've been waiting on a response. Like I said, no slick handling to get sam where he is... I will agree. Just think, if he can win without handling just imagine where he would be with one of them walker boys as his handler. Sorry for calling the dogs name. Please don't sucker punch me


----------



## all ticked up (Sep 10, 2009)

LepHound said:


> I have a little list of dogs that people have ran their mouths about on here and I hope I can hunt with all of them at some point or another.



you make sure that I'm on that list matter of fact put me at the top of it


----------



## LepHound (Sep 10, 2009)

all ticked up said:


> you make sure that I'm on that list matter of fact put me at the top of it




I'll start with you. But we're not goin to john's pen


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 10, 2009)

LepHound said:


> well there you are. I've been waiting on a response. Like I said, no slick handling to get sam where he is... I will agree. Just think, if he can win without handling just imagine where he would be with one of them walker boys as his handler. Sorry for calling the dogs name. Please don't sucker punch me



 dang if ya ain't been lurkin son ( I hear your ma callin ya for your supper)


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 10, 2009)

all ticked up said:


> you make sure that I'm on that list matter of fact put me at the top of it



ain't it bout time ya join forces with the Mafia Sir!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 10, 2009)

LepHound said:


> I'll start with you. But we're not goin to john's pen



Ole lep is cruzin for a BLUE DOG SMACK DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## all ticked up (Sep 10, 2009)

LepHound said:


> I'll start with you. But we're not goin to john's pen


6811 GoodHope rd.
Naylor Ga. 31641
i'm ready now


----------



## LepHound (Sep 10, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> dang if ya ain't been lurkin son ( I hear your ma callin ya for your supper)



You just shut your mouth and go hunt some pecans


----------



## LepHound (Sep 10, 2009)

Thats the same address a chick gave me in the bar last week


----------



## clp286 (Sep 10, 2009)

LepHound said:


> well there you are. I've been waiting on a response. Like I said, no slick handling to get sam where he is... I will agree. Just think, if he can win without handling just imagine where he would be with one of them walker boys as his handler. Sorry for calling the dogs name. Please don't sucker punch me



hey lephound i dnt know who u are but i done seen enough already, be in irwinville sept. 22 and we can see what your mutt is all about, BRING IT!!!!


----------



## back nine (Sep 10, 2009)

good grief at the comotion while I been gone. Folks callin each other out everywhere. If you want some of hanna lep you cant get it. We'll go for how much ever you want whenever you want.


----------



## all ticked up (Sep 10, 2009)

LepHound said:


> Thats the same address a chick gave me in the bar last week



she must want u to get hammered on too go ahead and tell daddy how u like it ill keep it a secret


----------



## clp286 (Sep 10, 2009)

back nine said:


> good grief at the comotion while I been gone. Folks callin each other out everywhere. If you want some of hanna lep you cant get it. We'll go for how much ever you want whenever you want.



dunno who he think he is callin all us out like that.


----------



## LepHound (Sep 10, 2009)

What about that mark fussell from over in fitzerald? What's he go by on here?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 10, 2009)

clp286 said:


> hey lephound i dnt know who u are but i done seen enough already, be in irwinville sept. 22 and we can see what your mutt is all about, BRING IT!!!!



Hey Babyteeth he sure does know alot about us and other folks here  and to clam to be a lone wolf at that he will never show his face at 1 of our hunts and admit who he is


----------



## all ticked up (Sep 10, 2009)

LepHound said:


> What about that mark fussell from over in fitzerald? What's he go by on here?



dont ignore me tell daddy how u like want it


----------



## LepHound (Sep 10, 2009)

all ticked up said:


> she must want u to get hammered on too go ahead and tell daddy how u like it ill keep it a secret



I always knew you was a little funny when I saw you sellin sausage in waycross


----------



## all ticked up (Sep 10, 2009)

u was in line to get some


----------



## clp286 (Sep 10, 2009)

all ticked up said:


> dont ignore me tell daddy how u like want it



think im bout to puke!!!


----------



## LepHound (Sep 10, 2009)

all ticked up said:


> u was in line to get some



i don't like vienna sausage.. let me know when you get some ball park franks


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 10, 2009)

all ticked up said:


> u was in line to get some



 Kids these days


----------



## all ticked up (Sep 10, 2009)

clp286 said:


> think im bout to puke!!!



hold it down there clip i figured it that chick gave him my add it must have been good


----------



## back nine (Sep 10, 2009)

this lep is an idiot


----------



## all ticked up (Sep 10, 2009)

back nine said:


> this lep is an idiot



that's giving him too much credit back nine


----------



## clp286 (Sep 10, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Kids these days



think we got a hit out on lep from the mafia, what u think niterider


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 10, 2009)

all ticked up said:


> hold it down there clip i figured it that chick gave him my add it must have been good



Was it one of the four that were out to make Babyteeth a Daddy?


----------



## LepHound (Sep 10, 2009)

back nine said:


> this lep is an idiot




You won't be sayin that when we get through tearin ole hanna a new one


----------



## LepHound (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm gone to the woods for awhile but i will definitley be back later on. You better stay at home and guard the house all ticked up cuz I'm lurking in the bushes


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 10, 2009)

clp286 said:


> think we got a hit out on lep from the mafia, what u think niterider



Lep ranks right up there with dem boys from north Ga that we have a hunt with !!!! the 150 plus motel hunt , guess we don't need no motel to go to enigma and back so we could go 300 or more a coon


----------



## LepHound (Sep 10, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Lep ranks right up there with dem boys from north Ga that we have a hunt with !!!! the 150 plus motel hunt , guess we don't need no motel to go to enigma and back so we could go 300 or more a coon



Whens the last time you seen a coon that didn't have www in front of it


----------



## clp286 (Sep 10, 2009)

LepHound said:


> I'm gone to the woods for awhile but i will definitley be back later on. You better stay at home and guard the house all ticked up cuz I'm lurking in the bushes



all ticked up i think he is after u????


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 10, 2009)

LepHound said:


> Whens the last time you seen a coon that didn't have www in front of it



First ever Blue Dog Mafia  hit has been ordered


----------



## all ticked up (Sep 10, 2009)

clp286 said:


> all ticked up i think he is after u????



I'm out on the back porch might not need to go to sleep to nite can i report that as stalking??


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 10, 2009)

all ticked up said:


> I'm out on the back porch might not need to go to sleep to nite can i report that as stalking??



ought not be hard to see with that glow in the dark eye them lep dogs have


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 10, 2009)

LepHound said:


> Whens the last time you seen a coon that didn't have www in front of it



Hate for ya to go home and tell your Momma a DOT COM Blue Tick whooped ya son!!!!!!!!!


----------



## willcox (Sep 10, 2009)

lephound said:


> what about that mark fussell from over in fitzerald? What's he go by on here?



he goes by his name   willcox looks like we got another wise cracker that likes to stir but hides behind a fake name. Yall are a dime a dozen. Talk about slick handling if you expect to win anything with a cur you must be the slickest of all time.those leopards remind me of some of the people on here. Their family trees look like light poles.you do all the talking you want to bud. In a few days you wont be able to take the heat and youll change your name again and try something else.


----------



## all ticked up (Sep 10, 2009)

i still can't figure out witch chick it was (a bar in enigma she couldn't of had any teeth man i must have been wasted)


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 10, 2009)

all ticked up said:


> i still can't figure out witch chick it was (a bar in enigma she couldn't of had any teeth man i must have been wasted)



Must have been more than Nasty lights also there Tick up


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 10, 2009)

willcox said:


> he goes by his name   willcox looks like we got another wise cracker that likes to stir but hides behind a fake name. Yall are a dime a dozen. Talk about slick handling if you expect to win anything with a cur you must be the slickest of all time.those leopards remind me of some of the people on here. Their family trees look like light poles.you do all the talking you want to bud. In a few days you wont be able to take the heat and youll change your name again and try something else.



so true there Godfather they can't man up but they can show there youth thats for sure


----------



## clp286 (Sep 10, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> so true there Godfather they can't man up but they can show there youth thats for sure



he has slap lost his mind, im gona have to break out ol "Runover Over Grover" for the lepster.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 10, 2009)

So now all ticked up is a mafia member?  jmfdakaniterider2 I thought you were gonna post a list of ya'lls up coming club hunts for the winter..I gotta see which ones I can make AND any of yall gonna take me hunting in november? I'll be down there starting the 19th of november through the 27th..I'll bring my dog if any of you have a place you can hunt during deer season.


----------



## clp286 (Sep 11, 2009)

LepHound said:


> You won't be sayin that when we get through tearin ole hanna a new one



rekon ol lephound is still out chasin his dilla dogs, 2 drops for ol hub and 2 coons 2nite


----------



## all ticked up (Sep 11, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> So now all ticked up is a mafia member?  jmfdakaniterider2 I thought you were gonna post a list of ya'lls up coming club hunts for the winter..I gotta see which ones I can make AND any of yall gonna take me hunting in november? I'll be down there starting the 19th of november through the 27th..I'll bring my dog if any of you have a place you can hunt during deer season.



ga dawg i moved up in life i got a place that we can hunt during deer season


----------



## willcox (Sep 11, 2009)

Ga dawg  go ahead and bring your dog. Got a few spots we can cut loose. Maybe we can get all ticked up to bring some of those snack sticks and summer sausage they make. THAT STUFF IS FITTING!


----------



## thomas gose (Sep 11, 2009)

boy this lephounds got you boys fit! he must have broke a finger doin all that keyboard peckin, he got quiet for a minute but i think it will take someone showing him what a hound does instead of a cur! to really shut him up!


----------



## LepHound (Sep 11, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> boy this lephounds got you boys fit! he must have broke a finger doin all that keyboard peckin, he got quiet for a minute but i think it will take someone showing him what a hound does instead of a cur! to really shut him up!



Why don't you show me what a hound does. I'm ready any night you want to go


----------



## LepHound (Sep 11, 2009)

clp286 said:


> rekon ol lephound is still out chasin his dilla dogs, 2 drops for ol hub and 2 coons 2nite




Musta been on a video game. we all know you aint went in the woods by urself. You are to afraid of what might be "lurking" in the bushes


----------



## willcox (Sep 11, 2009)

still aint figured out who you are but you evidently know babyteeth pretty good


----------



## LepHound (Sep 11, 2009)

*Heard jmfkterrier is hunting a rough dog and it ran him off the comp*

http://www.inmagine.com/blmsi014/blmsi014020-photo


----------



## willcox (Sep 11, 2009)

When can we expect to see a pic of that fine cur i mean hound that you are going to kick all this butt with?


----------



## LepHound (Sep 11, 2009)

willcox said:


> When can we expect to see a pic of that fine cur i mean hound that you are going to kick all this butt with?



You don't need a picture. He's the hound that you dream of owning every night


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 11, 2009)

all ticked up said:


> ga dawg i moved up in life i got a place that we can hunt during deer season





willcox said:


> Ga dawg  go ahead and bring your dog. Got a few spots we can cut loose. Maybe we can get all ticked up to bring some of those snack sticks and summer sausage they make. THAT STUFF IS FITTING!


OK..We will check on it again as time gets closer..How far are yall from Arabi?


----------



## thomas gose (Sep 11, 2009)

LepHound said:


> Why don't you show me what a hound does. I'm ready any night you want to go



Im going tonight! your more than welcome to bring that catahoula up here and we'll turn them out! I aint got a power house by no means but I aint skeered!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 11, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> OK..We will check on it again as time gets closer..How far are yall from Arabi?



bout 45 min. south come and hunt with the Mafia


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 12, 2009)

I see ole lep dog must have been a 2 day wonder, either that or his Mommy took his puter away from him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LepHound (Sep 12, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> I see ole lep dog must have been a 2 day wonder, either that or his Mommy took his puter away from him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Why hello there. I'm still here lurking around


----------



## LepHound (Sep 12, 2009)

You better get your hunting done now jmfk. looks like there is a storm coming and if the power goes out your hunting will be done for awhile


----------



## ryan_beasley (Sep 12, 2009)

Well I've made it a point to stay away from this thread, but I'd like to see your leopard go.  I've been with a couple, but haven't seen one sure enough do it right.  (by no means am I saying they're not out there)  Let me know if you head east for a hunt, and I'll be glad to spectate with ya.  You can come hunt with me anytime without a bet or with however you think will work out best for ya.  I sure would like to say I got beat by a good leopard b/c I haven't yet.  Not taking anything away from you or your dog, I'd just like to watch it do it right!  The inlaws have one that came from Lamar Meeks that is a super nice pleasure hound but he don't competition hunt.  Put us up a pic of this fine lep!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 12, 2009)

LepHound said:


> You better get your hunting done now jmfk. looks like there is a storm coming and if the power goes out your hunting will be done for awhile



Hey lep only storm comin your way is the storm from the Mafia when you do decide to bring that Lep mutt to the woods


----------

